
NYC cops will fly a drone over the New Year’s Eve celebration at Times Square - sahin-boydas
https://www.apnews.com/0130ee16062c46c49a7244e721a4fca4
======
sahin-boydas
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/30/18161633/new-years-
eve-n...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/30/18161633/new-years-eve-nypd-
drone-new-york-surveillance)

------
andregoiano
"The drone will never fly directly above the crowd, he said". What's the
point, then?

